# Buying Used Eheim 2217



## Phil72 (Nov 6, 2016)

I am thinking about replacing my HOB filter with a used Eheim 2217 canister filter off craigslist for $40. Is this a good idea? How can I clean the filter? I will be getting new media/using my current media. Do I need to replace anything else (tubes, other parts)? Thanks.


----------

